# A Southern Marine’s LEO Perspective



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

A Southern Marine's LEO perspective......6/29

Hey America. How’s things going today? Hope you’re hanging tough. Things just don’t slow down when it comes to things you need to know. Let’s see what we’ve got for tonight.

Censorship is continuing and that’s NOT what America is about. The House voted to remove all busts and statutes from the Capital of anyone who had anything to do with the Confederacy or slavery. 😡. Yes….That is not a great part of our history BUT it our history made us what we are today. Or at least what we were. History….the good, the bad and the ugly is what defines us. It’s not right to just pretend it didn’t happen. But, who am I? Just a history lover who learns from it. 

Then there’s writer Andy Ngo. He’s written in-depth about antifa. Well he HAD a pod cast on SoundCloud. He was told that he is permanently banned for violating policy. He wasn’t told what policy he violated. He also was not given an opportunity to appeal. 

FOX news host Tucker Carlson announced that the National security Agency is spying on him. A whistleblower informed him that the NSA is monitoring his electronic communications and that they are planning to leak them to get Tucker taken off of the air. The whistleblower provided Tucker with information that could only have been obtained from his texts and emails. 

Then we have FBI lawyer Kevin Klinesmith. He LIED on FISA documents during the Trump administration to promote the fake news of Russian collusion. This guy falsified official documents and got his law license suspended for 1 year. 😳😡. His lie cost millions of tax payers dollars and an investigation of a president based on lies. What a load of crap. 💩

The we have more democratic LIES. White House spokeswoman, and other democrats, are now saying that Republicans are responsible for the defunding of the police. 🤷‍♂️. That’s right….They say that Republicans, who didn’t vote for Biden’s $1.9 Trillion American Rescue Plan, caused police to be laid off. 🤦‍♂️. THE PLAN HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH FUNDING THE POLICE. What a bunch of lying asses. 

Oakland California is diverting $18 million from the Police budget amid its rising crime rate. Chief Armstrong warned of fewer officers and slower response times because of political agendas. Murders in Oakland are up 90%. Shootings 70% carjacking 88% robberies 11%. 

22 major cities defunded the police. All of them are democratic cities. 

A poll of San Francisco residents shows 70% feel their quality of life had decreased and that crime and homelessness is up. 76% want more police. Meanwhile car break ins in the city has risen 753%. That’s an insane number. 

California has banned its state workers from traveling to a total of 17 states for business, including Florida. Seems they’re angry that these states have decided to protect women’s sports by banning transgender men from competing. GOOD, Florida is full up anyways. 

The White House is cool with Gwen Berry turning her back on the American flag and anthem. They pretty much blamed America’s history for her actions. 👎😡

How’s the green new deal working out???
Well California is asking its residents NOT to charge their electric cars because they don’t have enough electricity due to the heat wave. 🤣😂

Rolling blackouts are hitting the Northwestern States. You tree huggers shouldn’t be complaining at all. It’s your green new deal at work. 

Meanwhile in Texas they are also short on electricity due to the heat wave. It seems that their wind turbines are unreliable. The wind stopped during the heatwave. The turbines produced only 10% of their capacity or only 2% of what the electrical grid needs. BEWARE OF WHAT THE DEMOCRATS ARE PREACHING. Trump was right. ALL OF THE ABOVE. 

LA county is recommending that everyone put their masks BACK on when they to inside a building….even if you are vaccinated. The CDC says you do not need to remask. Democrats just won’t give up trying to run you lives. 

Wisconsin has changed their birth forms, giving it a gender neutral option. Now on the birth certificate you can be mother and father, parent and parent or parent giving birth. 😂🤣

Vogue magazine puts Jill Biden on the cover. 🤔. They have put every First Lady but two on the cover. One is Bess Truman. The second is Melania Trump. I’m sure that Melania wears that as a badge of honor. 👍. Vogue…..what a liberal rag.

Republican Governor of South Dakota has sent 50 National Guard troops to assist Texas at the border. 👍🇺🇸

Gas prices hit $3.00 a gallon…..a 7 year high. Thanks a lot Biden. It only took you 6 months to set that record. 🤬

Illinois teacher Stacy Rufo has filed a Federal Lawsuit saying the the teaching of Critical Race Theory has highly racial content, stereo types white people and violates the U.S. Constitution. 👏👏👏. Good luck to you👍

And finally a win for the law. The Supreme Court ruled 6-3 that illegal immigrants, who were deported and then re-entered the US……ARE NOT entitled to a bond hearing. That means they don’t have to be released on bond….to flee into the country. 👍👍

That wraps up another night of what you need to know. Now get ready for tomorrow because it’s HUMP day tomorrow. Stay safe my friends and may God bless us all. 🇺🇸


----------



## northshorepi (Jun 13, 2011)

LGriffin said:


> A Southern Marine's LEO perspective......6/29
> 
> Hey America. How’s things going today? Hope you’re hanging tough. Things just don’t slow down when it comes to things you need to know. Let’s see what we’ve got for tonight.
> 
> ...


I woke up in a great mood today. There is a reason I don't watch the news. Now back to bed


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

northshorepi said:


> I woke up in a great mood today. There is a reason I don't watch the news. Now back to bed


Common! It's got cute emoji's to take the edge off and you don't have to look at Walter's ugly mug.

And scene:

6/30
Hey America. Happy Hump Day!!!







. We’re half way to the weekend.








Ready for some more things that will make you go HUMMMMMM? Let’s see what we’ve got tonight.
First…..Thank you Israel for sending your search and rescue crew to Florida to search the collapsed building. They risk their lives to help us. I will not forget that.




























. I hope you won’t either.
NOW….who believes in Karma. I definitely do and I love to see it when it bites a deserving party in their ass. Today we go to Minneapolis. Yes, where they’ve defunded the police and politicians have badmouthed them to the public. Well over the weekend the city had a Pride celebration parade. The city council Vice President was taken “hostage” by BLM protestors and held until she agreed to sign their list of demands.














. Their demands included the following.
1. The reopening of all murder cases.
2. Forming of police accountability commission.
3. Drop all charges of the 646 people arrested for rioting and looting
4. The resignation of the mayor.
5. Allow protestors to keep the intersection at George Floyd Square closed.
I’ll admit it….Reading this made me laugh















Trump went to the border today to show what’s really happening there, as opposed tp Harris’s, nothing to see here photo op. Tonight’s map shows just how ludicrous her visit was.
















The Biden administration approved 763 DACA applications. That leaves only 55,000 pending and44,000 more pressing renewal. Still no proposals to end the border crisis.
CNN is now known as the Chinese News Network after their glowing report on China celebrating 100 years of communism. Of course they didn’t mention that Mao killed millions or that the Uyghurs are being kept in concentration camps and are being used as slave labor.








Democrats are still trying to say that Republicans caused the defunding of the police. When pressed Psaki was unable to name a single republican who called for defunding. Meanwhile a woman, walking to work in Midtown NY was whipped repeatedly by a homeless man using his belt. In Brooklyn dirt bikers beat a 57 year old mail carrier, in broad daylight, after he attempted to walk away from them.
In Oakland a tv crew, while interviewing the city’s director of violence prevention, outside city hall, WERE ROBBED AT GUNPOINT. This just hours after the police chief stated crime would rise if they carried thru on their plans to cut the police budget by $18 million. DEMOCRATS…..You have brought this upon yourselves.
Bill Clinton’s former treasury secretary, Larry Summers, says that Biden’s policies and multi trillion dollar agenda will bring on hyper inflation. Are you ready for that?
Microsofts executive testified of “frightening” abuse by the Department of Justice who is taking Americans data from big tech without letting Americans know. Secrecy orders prevent companies from notifying American citizens. He testified the DOJ is gathering information of 2400-3500 citizens a year, or averaging 10 a day.







. Yep. They’re collecting your data without a warrant.
Data contrary to the governments stance regarding covid is still being censored. But a new study has showed that Myocarditis, an inflammation of the heart, is affecting members of the American military in greater, unexpected numbers.








The California State University East is paying its faculty members $1,200 each to attend critical race theory training to understand how to eradicate whiteness.







.
Don’t send your kids to the University of North Carolina. They have no backbone. They offered Nikole Hanna-Jones a teaching position without tenure. She’s the one who wrote the 1619 project. Well she gave them an ultimatum. They caved to her and “public pressure” and gave her tenure to go along with her racist teachings.
So there you go. You’ve got tonight’s news on where the democrats are steering the country. It’s definitely NOT the direct I want to go. How about you? Spread the work Americans. Then get some rest and I’ll see you tomorrow, hopefully with some better news. Till then……may God bless America.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

A Southern Marine's LEO perspective.......10/18

Good evening America. Welcome back. Hope you had a great weekend. The Mrs. and I were able to recharge ourselves with a night time walk on the beach.
But lets get serious because the enemies to our freedoms are doing their best to suppress our rights. If you’re not informed you cannot fight back. Knowledge is power. So lets get to it.
Biden’s nominee for the Office of the Comptroller of the Currency, Saule Omanova, who was born in Kazakhstan and studied at the Moscow state university wants to control our money. But she REFUSES to release her thesis on Marxism to the Senate.







. Sooo she doesn’t want Americans to see her writings before she controls our money. Another one of Biden’s people to make Americans last.

Chris Magnus was nominated by Biden to lead the Customs and Border Patrol. Well he is opposed to Police Departments cooperating with Federal Immmigration enforcement and favors sanctuary cities. Again…..Americans last.








Transportation Secretary Pete Buttigieg says the country’s supply problems won’t come to an end any time soon. Then he said the problem was caused b Biden’s success leading the US out of a recession.







Nice try….just add this to the list of Biden’s disasters.

Los Angeles Times columnist Jackie Calmes wrote that reporters should stop both-siderism. That means that she wants reporters to stop reporting both sides of their stories. She says that reporters should report harsher on Republicans, or not report on them at all. Numerous journalists agreed with her desire to end balanced stories. So basically….the mainstream media can ACTUALLY GET WORSE.
Rules are for thee….not for me…continues with the democrats. Biden and his wife were photographed walking thru a restaurant WITHOUT MASKS . Then Chicago Mayor Lightfoot was photographers at a NBA game, not wearing a mask, surrounded by thousands of fans forced to wear masks due to her order..
Then there’s Chicago’s police force. She says that unvaccinated officers will not be paid. The Chicago police union says







to you. So she’s about to fire about 1/3 of Chicago’s police department. That murder city will become a slaughter fest. I guess black lives really don’t matter there.

Seattle police have been taking picture of their police cruisers







flying the DON’T TREAD ON ME Flag.







as the date of their covid vaccine mandate approaches.
Washington State Police officer Robert LeMay served 22 years. He signed off the air for the final time because he refused to get vaccinated. So a community lost a decorated officer who has saved lives because of his governors self imposed rule. This as the covid rate continues to drop. He went out like a champ. His final words over the agencies radio was directed to the governor, “Jay Inslee….KISS MY ASS”!!! Followed by a mic drop.
ESPN’s side line reporter Allison Williams was forced to resign. All Disney employees are mandated to be covid vaccinated. ESPN is part of Disney. Allison is trying to get pregnant. Her doctor advised her NOT to get vaccinated due to her personal situation. Her, “request for accommodation” was denied. Mandates DO NOT conform to all peoples personal situations.








Southwest Airlines pilots union ask the courts to prevent the implementaton of the covid mandate. Good Luck.

Democrats continue their war against cops and the law.
In New York the new Governor, Hochul, signed a bill into law that prevents police from arresting people injecting drugs in public. HONEST







. This insanity continues. Syringes with drugs inside it….no longer illegal. sofar in NY 2,243 have died of drug overdoses in the last 12 months….up 36%.
Scott Smith was arrested at the Loudoun County school board meeting as he attempted to tell the public how his daughter was raped because of their policies. The District Attorney there was one of George Soros’ backed DA’s. She received $860,000 from his donations. She won’t prosecute criminals there BUT she attempted to get Scott sentence to jail time. He office won’t even prosecute disorderly conduct arrests but it seems that he was the exception.
The University of New Mexico professor Mary Paraja was listening to George Soros backed District Attorney Raul Torrez speak on rising crime and his bail reform ideal. During the speach HER CAR WAS STOLEN







. This while Alburquerque set a records for homicides in 1 year….and that was in August.








California’s politicians continue their ASININE passing of laws. Governor Newsom just approved into law the phase out of gas-powered equipment, by 2024 using small off-road engines which include lawn mowers, back up generators, pressure washers.
They also passed a law that toy stores that have a boys section and a girls section MUST now have a gender neutral section.







which includes toys and clothing.
Restaurants will be banned from giving away single use plasticware, condiments and utensils UNLESS specifically requested by a customer.
It is also illegal to film someone near an abortion clinic and they added 5 more states to California’s list of places where state funded travel is banned because of laws that “discriminate” agaist the LGBTQ community. Their list now includes 18 of America’s 50 states.
Oh yeah. He’s also planning to end all oil extraction in the state by 2045. You had your chance California and you blew it. Reap you decision.

Finally we have Maxine Waters. She’s given another $74,000 in campaign money to her daughters company. So far, since 2003 she’s given her dauther $1.1 million.







WOW!!!
So there you have it America. All this in one weekend. You have the facts. Spread the word. We have battles to win. Till next time….May God Bless America.


----------

